# Bayliner Boats



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Everyone I know has made fun of Bayliner Boats for as long as I can remember. I'm looking for a boat to yank the grandkids around the water and set up for fishing also. There are a lot of Bayliners for sale, pretty cheap. Make no mistake, I would spend an extra grand for matching Sea Ray, but I'm just curious. What horror stories have you heard of about Bayliners. I don't hear about them sinking or capsizing all the times on the news. As a matter of fact there have been a few accidents this year that Ive read about and none of them involved a Bayliner. I went out Dolphin Fishing on a 21 ft, Trophy, in Florida, in some heavy seas. We were really jarring our bones each time we hit the bottom of the wave. I was scared to death that the boat was going to come apart. The guy who owned it was a novice and he let it go for 2 years without every draining the bilge. He pulled the upper drain plugs, but never pulled the drain plug at the keel, until I pointed it out to him. This memory had me especially nevous. Well, nothing happened and the boat was just fine for the whole trip. I know about the low resale value, which is why they are going so cheap on Craigs Liist. Do you guys have horror stories about their smaller open bow boats?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

They are considered on the lower end of the boat spectrum, refarding cost, and maybe quality. Cant say I have ever owned on but I have been on many of them and never was concerned about safty, not one bit. The trophy's seem like real nice fishing boats and I would consider one if I was looking. They may not hold value like a Lund or Sea Ray or Boston Whaler, but they dont cost as much either. I cant recall if Bayliner bought Trophy or created it? anyone else?

I do hear poor things about Force motors and I think that was offered on the Trophys, keep an eye out for that, and really go over the engine if it's a Force. 

If the baot was well taken care of I would consider, just look it over well.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

My first boat was a Bayliner, 1991-ish.....numerous hairline cracks in the fiberglass, poor design, and weak floor all in the first 2-3 years. I won't buy another. (And no, I did not abuse it.)
But if you're just using it for tubing with the kids, I don't see why Bayliner wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We've had two over the past 20 years. Force engines are junk, but the i/o's are fine. We've had zero problems with our second Bayliner, engine wise. 

The first Bayliner, a 1988 19 foot outboard, developed hairline cracks in the hull, but only because there was water in the bilge...it wasn't drained correctly. Stored outside in northern Michigan for about 15 years before we got rid of it. 

Second boat, a 21 foot i/o, is fine mechanically and hullwise, but I don't like how it handles in big water...like the Straits of Mackinac. It wallows, and I don't like that when deck of the boat is only inches from the waterline. I would not trust our boat on big water for more than very short distances. We've had it five years now, again, stored outside during some pretty horrific winters. 

The rest of the time, they're just fine. Just like K-Mart clothes cover your body just the same as Ralph Lauren.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

The build quality on a bayliner is different than a trophy. The bayliners have an extremely thin hull and you'll find many with the cracks in them. If your concerned with safety, then get a marine survey done before you by a boat. You should really have one before you buy any used boat, but most people don't. Also have the motor checked by a certified mech. Both are just a little bit of insurance and peace of mind. I've heard many horror stories from people that didn't have this done. I didn't have one because when I bought my boat (not a bayliner), it had 68 hours on it and it sat on a lift it's entire life. However, I still had problems with my fuel system (thank you E-10). Nothing major, but it still cost an extra few hundred bucks to fix it.
If you want a disposeable boat, then by all means, get the bayliner. Just don't expect to get any money when you look to get rid of it. They're cheap to buy and they won't increase in value any time soon.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Have you ever heard "the only way to get rid of a bayliner is to die"

They have no resale value for a reason


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

We had no trouble selling our 10 year old Bayliner. 

We got a decent price, too. 

It all depends on what kind of condition it's in, how many other boats are diluting the market in your area, and what your price is.

We bought the second Bayliner used, dirt cheap, because it was for sale in Saugatuck, along with 100,000 other boats.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

tommy-n said:


> Have you ever heard "the only way to get rid of a bayliner is to die"
> 
> They have no resale value for a reason


Huh.... thats funny. I've had two and didn't loose a dime on either one. Nor did either one have any major issues that could be pointed at bayliner. I have been part of a few other Bayliner sales and none of them lost money either.

It's All here-say from people that have never owned one.

Bottom line they are a decent boat for the money. If you have a fixed amount of money to spend, buy the Bayliner and go have some fun. What is your other option, not buy a boat at all and sit on the shore????


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

tommy-n said:


> Have you ever heard "the only way to get rid of a bayliner is to die"
> 
> They have no resale value for a reason


 
General statements like that offer no useful infromation. What is the reason for the low resale value. Give or cite some facts about the boat that would cause the low resale value. I'm starting to think it's mainly just reputation. Bayliners have been getting a bad rap for at least 40 years. That could be one reason for the low resale value, if it's really that low. Hearing from the people here that have owned tham it's not that bad. They do seem to be cheaper than the other brands on Craigs List, but they are cheaper when new too. A lot of the are equipped with Mercruisers and Alpha One Outdrives. I talked to a Marine Surveyor and that's the setup he resommends. A Sea Ray Laguna would be my ideal boat, but I have to be realistic, financially speaking. Thanks for the tip on Force motors. I have no experience with them and will avoid them.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

In the past (mid80's to late 90's) big Bayliners and big Sea Rays were built on the SeaRay platform,small Bayliners and small Sea Rays were built on the Bayliner platform,unsure of present.They are part of the world's largest boat maufacturer,I don't like much of anything about them but..would buy one for the right price and wouldn't worry about all the other TRUE stuff mentioned here if it worked for your purpose.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Steelmon said:


> I talked to a Marine Surveyor and that's the setup he resommends.


My 1st bought I was gonna buy (when i was 20) was a 23' Wellcraft Costal with 200 hrs. It took my surveyor 15 minutes to find a bad transom and wet stringers. At that point he mentioned that, for the money, Trophy's are good boats and has seen very few actual hull issues. So I took his advise and bought one. He was on that boat for 4 hrs and didn't find a thing wrong with it. Just about all my good fishin' buddies started with them. I can say I have put alot of hrs fishing on a fleet of about 15 of them, none of which had any kind of problems. And theses are not boats that got used twice a yr. These things were used every weekend in all sorts of weather.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Bucket-Back said:


> In the past (mid80's to late 90's) big Bayliners and big Sea Rays were built on the SeaRay platform,small Bayliners and small Sea Rays were built on the Bayliner platform,unsure of present.They are part of the world's largest boat maufacturer,I don't like much of anything about them but..would buy one for the right price and wouldn't worry about all the other TRUE stuff mentioned here if it worked for your purpose.


I agree with this I as I have heard that most boat lines have better years of production runs than others, just like cars. With that being said, I really believe it becomes a needs based thing to consider. If you are going to run your boat several days a week, all summer long, and beat the hell out of it in all types of weather and wave conditions, then some boats, like Bayliner, may not be good for you. If it's going to sit most of the time and it is "lightly used" for hanging out at the sandbar and pulling the grandkids around on a tube, you'll probably be fine. Bayliners are known for thin fiberglass on their hulls with hairline cracks which is irrelevant if your needs and budget justifies it.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Steelmon said:


> -snip
> Thanks for the tip on Force motors. I have no experience with them and will avoid them.


Don't let that be a deal breaker. If the motor is running fine, now, without issues, it will be a good one. My 1986 Force runs better than a lot of my buddy's Mercs. Ask RyGuy525 which motor will start first, my Force or his Merc. Have a mechanic look it over and take a test ride. If there aren't problems with it, it will do just fine for you, and it will save some money becuase the reputation of the motor.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Just because they're both owned by Brunswick, doesn't mean they are the same boat. They're different molds and laid up differently. Most boats now are shot with chopper guns instead of laid up by hand. When you get into the higher end boats you get into hand laid glass, thicker and more layers and how often the molds are cleaned. With a Bayliner, they're shot and the molds aren't cleaned very often and there is less material used in the construction. Look at the different weights of similar sized boats and you'll see this. You get into the Tiara's, Carolina Classic's, Albemarle's, Grady White's, you'll see a huge difference in quality's and gel coats. Yes, all gel coat's are not the same. The Bayliner's are a true production boat knocked out as quick as possible. Just because two boat brands are owned by the same company, doesn't mean they are the same boat, or quality. Most boats on the market are a part of a larger corporation. Just because Cadillac is a part of GM doesn't mean an Aveo is the same car or quality.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

tinmarine said:


> Just because they're both owned by Brunswick, doesn't mean they are the same boat. They're different molds and laid up differently. Most boats now are shot with chopper guns instead of laid up by hand. When you get into the higher end boats you get into hand laid glass, thicker and more layers and how often the molds are cleaned. With a Bayliner, they're shot and the molds aren't cleaned very often and there is less material used in the construction. Look at the different weights of similar sized boats and you'll see this. You get into the Tiara's, Carolina Classic's, Albemarle's, Grady White's, you'll see a huge difference in quality's and gel coats. Yes, all gel coat's are not the same. The Bayliner's are a true production boat knocked out as quick as possible. Just because two boat brands are owned by the same company, doesn't mean they are the same boat, or quality. Most boats on the market are a part of a larger corporation. Just because Cadillac is a part of GM doesn't mean an Aveo is the same car or quality.


You have a valid point, But the quality and amount of glass is all determined by price. Big difference in the cost of a Tiara compared to a Bayliner. If a guys only got $10k to spend on a boat, that takes all the aboved boats outta the equation. Regardless, that $10k boat can get him on the water just the same, he just won't have the better built boat or the chest flexin' with a Tiara.

BTW, my boat is 7 layers of 24 oz Woven roving, both hull and stringers


----------



## craig2711 (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a fifteen year old Bayliner I/O it's a great boat. Most the stories about Bayliners are urban legends. I have had very few problems with mine and all of the problems I have had are in the components that are on everyone's boats. Like the the mercrusier drive (starter). Don't let people that don't know what they are talking about change your mind. If the boat fits your needs you will be happy.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I have an 18' trophy center console with a force on it and have had no problems with the boat or the motor (well, I do need the carbs rebuilt @ the end of this year) Only thing I dont like is lack of storage. I like the self bailing feature when it gets a little sporty out!!

Ive heard all the horror storys about the force line, but it was my understanding those motors were made by chrysler... the mercs were ok. Never left me standed and Ive put alot of hours on it.

Does everythng I need from dragging the kids around to fishing the detroit river, LSC, Erie, the bay, where ever the bite is.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you guy know what year Mercury took over the Force Motors? I have always avoided Chrysler Motors. 

I'm over 60 and been around the water my while life. I can't remember hearing or reading any stories of a boating tragedy in which a boat was the cause because of being a Bayliner or a Bayliner exploding or any other incidents that weren't just as common among other brands. Isn't that what it's really all about, just keeping safe, and having a dry, fairly smooth ride? Of course, if I were to buy a Bayliner. I would take a beating from some of my friends, whereas, if I bought a Sea Ray, they would be bowing to me.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Steelmon said:


> Of course, if I were to buy a Bayliner. I would take a beating from some of my friends, whereas, if I bought a Sea Ray, they would be bowing to me.


I wouldn't say a Sea Ray is that much better of a boat........


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

No expert by any means, and maybe it is just my wishful thinking since i own a 19' searay,,,,, but it seems to me that the 18-20 ft bayliners i am on are rough riding. This is mostly inland lake skiing, tubing, type stuff. When the lake gets rough, i like being in my searay. Doesnt seem to slap the water as hard. Sure, i hit a wave the wrong way and come down hard, but not nearly as often as in my friends bayliners. Two of my buddies in particular are going to switch to searays for their next boats,,, or so they say. I agree with the comments on here,,, if the boat fits your needs and you are happy with it,,, that is the boat for you.


----------

